

The World Tomorrow : Cypherpunks Part 1 - relampago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRkDUmT_I_w&list=PL76E330B6833CB1A1&index=1&feature=plcp

======
dfc
Does anyone know who Jeremie Zimmerman is? The video credits say he is a
leading cypberpunk/activist but I was not able to find much info about him...

